# Wireless Vs. Wired



## leSHok

What do you think is better because I have found that wired internet gets disconnected a lot more than wireless. Does wireless have it's limits because I had three people wired and three people using wireless (a lan type party) and the wired people got disconnected every 10 minutes or so.

What one works better?
And why?

One last question...
If you have an ethernet cord plugged into your pc and a wireless card installed could you chose what internet to use?
^^^I am stuck on that.


----------



## lb562high

i use both and each has its own pro and con. wireless connection lets you walk around w/ out wires attached...but it also can lose signal very easy and when you have multiple wireless connections then the connections speed tends to decrease. a wired connection has a much stronger connection to your computer and internet, but you have to stay in one place and can't move around...


----------



## apj101

both


----------



## Geoff

How can wired get disconnected more?  In your case, it's probably a user error when trying to set everything up.

Right now, wired is the best way to go if you want higher transfer rates, lower ping, and less drop outs.  Wireless is not good for gaming if you are far from the router!


----------



## lb562high

[-0MEGA-];542801 said:
			
		

> How can wired get disconnected more?  In your case, it's probably a user error when trying to set everything up.
> 
> Right now, wired is the best way to go if you want higher transfer rates, lower ping, and less drop outs.  Wireless is not good for gaming if you are far from the router!



EXACTLY


----------



## leSHok

dude i have noooo clue but we have two and sometimes three computers hooked up to wires and if everyone goes on like 2 sites each it lags like crazy and eventually restarts itself.


----------



## tlarkin

you really can not compare wireless to wired.  Wired is always better and more stable for connection.  Wireless is for the convenience of not having to run cables.

Wireless has too many factors of interference, wired doesn't.


----------



## Geoff

leSHok said:


> dude i have noooo clue but we have two and sometimes three computers hooked up to wires and if everyone goes on like 2 sites each it lags like crazy and eventually restarts itself.



Then it's probably a problem with your router or cables, not wired in general.


----------



## tlarkin

[-0MEGA-];542823 said:
			
		

> Then it's probably a problem with your router or cables, not wired in general.



99.9% of the time its a problem with the termination, almost never ever does an actual cable go bad.


----------



## leSHok

termination...?


----------



## Bobo

Wired is waaay better for actual usage, unless it's impossible to get a wire somewhere.  Wireless is very easy to disconnect by interference, stuff like that.


----------



## diduknowthat

If its possible for both, I'd go with wired, less interference, and I don't lose the signal. Plus when someone uses the phone, my speed doesn't plunge


----------



## grimxx

I have wireless connection around the house for all of my computer but I just get so mad when the wireless gets disconnected when Im doing stuff like downloading stuff so I will go with wired plus it cheaper than me buying a wireless card for all of my computers instead just buy a couple of really long ethernet cables which in my opinion are really hard to find but other than that wired is my personal favorite


----------



## Nini

Wired is better, but I use wireless. =\


----------



## Dylan_

I use both and prefer Wired


----------



## bigsaucybob

I use both, but wired is so much easier. Wireless just becomes a pain in the ass and I really do not feel like dealing with it.


----------



## The_Beast

bigsaucybob said:


> I use both, but wired is so much easier. Wireless just becomes a pain in the ass and I really do not feel like dealing with it.


 
same here except about using both


----------



## Iluvpenguins

[-0MEGA-];542801 said:
			
		

> How can wired get disconnected more?  In your case, it's probably a user error when trying to set everything up.
> 
> Right now, wired is the best way to go if you want higher transfer rates, lower ping, and less drop outs.  Wireless is not good for gaming if you are far from the router!



im on a wired setup and my sister on wireless,i tend to have mor eproblems via internet and she has none,i've had 3 times where my internet went extremely slow!And she..0.


----------



## Jiffyman

A wired connection is also more secure than a wireless connection. I also hate my wireless the signal always seems to drop when I'm doing something important, but it does have the benifit of me not braking my neck at night. I think there sould be an inbetween for this vote.


----------



## tobywuk

Wired is better by far.  More secure, more reliable, faster transfer rates and capable of stretching longer distances.      Wireless is more practical though.

I have both on my network


----------



## kof2000

wireless is good they have 108mbps connections nowdays


----------



## Bobo

kof2000 said:


> wireless is good they have 108mbps connections nowdays


They also have 300Mbps connections nowadays


----------



## Geoff

kof2000 said:


> wireless is good they have 108mbps connections nowdays





Bobo said:


> They also have 300Mbps connections nowadays



And they have even cheaper 1Gbps wired speed


----------



## tlarkin

Iluvpenguins said:


> im on a wired setup and my sister on wireless,i tend to have mor eproblems via internet and she has none,i've had 3 times where my internet went extremely slow!And she..0.



this is probably due to a software problem on your computer.  Wired is always faster no matter what with current technology.


----------



## Dual_Corex2

Wired.  Faster, more reliable.  Enough said : ).


----------



## Dylan_

Dual_Corex2 said:


> Wired. Faster, more reliable. Enough said : ).


Yes indeed enough said


----------



## JamesBart

i much prefer wired! but wireless internet. i used to havea wireless mouse and it would just not do as it was told and i didnt like it! not good!


----------



## Jonyboy

108 mps and 300mps are just their optimum speed. Just put two wireless computers in a lan and see if they can transfer that fast, i doubt it.


----------



## Shady

From the security point of view, I prefer wired connections.
Anything else... wireless rules.


----------



## lb562high

wireless is usually more convinient for the user on the go..while the wired connection lets you stay in one place, but experience bettert quality connection


----------



## Jon

wireless is better because u dont have to have darn cables running around your house, and, people cant unplug the wire as a joke


----------



## Rambo

Jon said:


> people cant unplug the wire as a joke


 
Yeah, instead, they logon to the router, turn wireless off, and change the password at the same time... Now your screwed...


----------



## Jet

I have wireless key/mouse (Microsoft Wireless 6000), and I rarely have trouble with it. It's just the few times that it does mess up that aggravates me. Of course, the last set of batteries I used I kept for an entire year .


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

Wired for my network.


----------



## ducis

im wired... I never understand people that go wireless unless its for a lappy. I cant even notice the wire on my mouse


----------



## heyman421

I use wired because the router's in my room.

And my roomate uses wireless, so i can throttle his connection   hahahaha.


----------



## TheCountryClub

Gotta go wireless come on


----------



## Burgerbob

TheCountryClub said:


> Gotta go wireless come on



Even though it is slower for networks, has longer ping, and disconnects more easily? i like wireless for portability and no more than that.


----------



## cuffless

wireless for laptop - wired for desktop


----------



## tobywuk

Wired = better. there is no question about it.  Wireless is only good for the practicality of not having to use wires.


----------



## leSHok

my rents just bought both.
so i can LAN it up.


----------



## Jet

I use wireless solely for the fact that I don't feel like running a wire through the floor. Maybe someday I will run a cable the 15 feet from my computers to each other. However, my wireless really isn't too bad, since they are so close to each other.


----------



## tlarkin

Jet said:


> I use wireless solely for the fact that I don't feel like running a wire through the floor. Maybe someday I will run a cable the 15 feet from my computers to each other. However, my wireless really isn't too bad, since they are so close to each other.



Running CAT5e/6 through your house actually increases its resell value.  They would consider the home broadband ready.  I ran cables to every room in a house before for a client.  If you think about it, it really is worth the work.  It's just a matter of getting up and doing it.  Or if your house is really old you can have problems running cable in areas.


----------



## brinky2006

Deffinetly wired.

I am forever having problems with wireless. At the moment thinking about removing wireless at my house, and fitting patch points!

Adam


----------

